# Selling fish



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

I didn't know where to really post this question - but typically I hear that when you breed fish and you have some to sell go and sell to your local fish store. The problem is - and I have searched but I may have missed them - the only "fish" stores in my area are Walmart and Petsmart which are pretty much a no go for selling fish to.

What does everyone else do when there are no local shops. The closest ones I know about are 40 and 60 miles away - which I guess I could make the trip if I had to, but am hoping others have ideas on how to sell fish another way. I figure there has to be a way online - but I'd imagine packaging is going to be very expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Local trading posts or local boards where people put up notices of things for sale.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

local clubs...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Local club auctions, local club boards, I drive to far away stores, aquabid.com. You can buy 'breather bags' for small fish and USPS fixed rate boxes. When you ship fish, the buyer pays the shipping cost. Calculate your cost including supplies and pass it along. Of course, for someone to pay shipping, it will likely have to be a fish they can't get locally. So don't expect to profit on fish you can find at wal-mart or Petsmart. Google 'pa aquarium society" and find the clubs relative to you on a map. Join the nearest club, even if you can't make meetings. You need to find local aquarists if you want to sell fish.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Local club auctions, local club boards, I drive to far away stores, aquabid.com. You can buy 'breather bags' for small fish and USPS fixed rate boxes. When you ship fish, the buyer pays the shipping cost. Calculate your cost including supplies and pass it along. Of course, for someone to pay shipping, it will likely have to be a fish they can't get locally. So don't expect to profit on fish you can find at wal-mart or Petsmart. Google 'pa aquarium society" and find the clubs relative to you on a map. Join the nearest club, even if you can't make meetings. You need to find local aquarists if you want to sell fish.


Thanks for the info - yea I am only breeding angel fish, tetras and guppies so nothing "special". Closest aquarium society is an hour and a half away  I will keep looking into it though. Again, thanks for the info!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go to www.aquabid.com .....
register there...at the bottom of the home page is a bar of places to go on the site....go to forums....you will have to register with aquaboards as well...when on the front page of aquaboards click on forums again..scroll down just below the cafe section where you will see a shipping section....lots of great info on how to ship fish by the very best in the business...


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

lohachata said:


> go to www.aquabid.com .....
> register there...at the bottom of the home page is a bar of places to go on the site....go to forums....you will have to register with aquaboards as well...when on the front page of aquaboards click on forums again..scroll down just below the cafe section where you will see a shipping section....lots of great info on how to ship fish by the very best in the business...


Great - thanks for the info!


----------

